# How do I make a simple .prc file to load to a palm pilot?



## computer-aces (Apr 19, 1999)

Here's what I'd like to do... I want to make a college football schedule for one team and be able to put it on a website I run for people to download and load to their palm pilots. It doesn't have to be really complex. Mostly test with maybe one graphic. But, I'd like to have my own icon to put on the palm pilot. Does anyone know how to do this or can point me in a direction to find out?

Thanks,

Cory


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Here's a link to a tutorial on creating a simple Palm app:

http://www.calliopeinc.com/palmprog2/tutorial/

Another option:

Many handhelds these days come pre-loaded with "Documents to Go", a program that reads Microsoft Word/Excel and Powerpoint files. It also can be purchased to use on most handhelds that use the Palm OS (if it isn't preloaded).

Here's a link to Documents to Go.

Hope that helps!


----------



## computer-aces (Apr 19, 1999)

That's a really nice tutorial, but I think it's more than I really need.

Is there anything a little easier to do?

Thanks,

Cory


----------



## computer-aces (Apr 19, 1999)

Here's a small little program I found that does what I need it to...

http://www.pdatoolbox.com/

They have a trial version and it's only $25 if you decide to buy it.

Thanks for the help!

Cory


----------

